# Average snowfall in SE Pa.



## tjcezar (Nov 13, 2003)

Where can I find the average snow fall over the past 3 years for my area in SE Pennsylvania?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

tjcezar;1035328 said:


> Where can I find the average snow fall over the past 3 years for my area in SE Pennsylvania?


I dunno were but i think the avg. for the philly area is like 20.5in or something


----------



## tjcezar (Nov 13, 2003)

Thnaks but I'm looking to put together an average over the last 3-4yrs


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would check noaa weather. On there site it said philly avg is 19.5".


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Weather worksinc.com


----------

